# New Folding@Home GPU client is tuned for Fermi



## r9 (May 26, 2010)

> Folders, take note. Stanford University has released a beta Folding@Home GPU client specially tuned for Nvidia's Fermi architecture, which should be good news to anyone who's laid down the cash for a GeForce GTX 470 or 480 graphics card.



Article at itnewsandtips.com


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2010)

I believe this news already made the main page.

http://www.techpowerup.com/123135/L...re_Extends_Support_to_GeForce_400_Series.html


----------

